# Para Tank (Beta) Model By Vaping Outlaws



## Pixstar (11/3/16)

Love the simplicity of this one. Things are moving in the right direction I think...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

That looks amazing!!!! So simple, great design! I can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/3/16)

Damn, that looks cool!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (11/3/16)

Looks good, so the future is ceramic it would seem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/3/16)

This looks like a "clone" of the Altus tank...


----------



## Pixstar (11/3/16)

Dubz said:


> This looks like a "clone" of the Altus tank...


The "coil" looks similar, the rest of the concept is way more efficient.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

Left it open for later viewing, and now the vid is marked private


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

YouTube hates me..


----------



## Pixstar (12/3/16)

It's still there...try now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

Thanks for the new live link @Pixstar. OP was updated to reflect the live link as discussed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/3/16)

The tank stated in the title is different to the tank in the video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/3/16)

Dubz said:


> The tank stated in the title is different to the tank in the video.


You're right...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

OK, restored the original link just in case they ress it.
Below is a short teaser (not showing much ) from UK Ecigstore. The original was likely a link to Vaping Outlaws' own vid at http://www.vapingoutlaws.com/para.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/3/16)

I'm 100% sure ut was the correct link. They've taken it off...


----------

